# Gryff at 1 year old



## KristanR (Apr 1, 2006)

My bud turned a year old last Saturday. He's not so little anymore..LOL

I know what I think of him, how about you guys?









Here's a nice one of his face


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hey, he doesn't look so much like a spider anymore.







Hard to believe he is already a year old. 

High withers, good topline, short though well angled croup. Good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. Very good bone and I like the length of leg. He is quite athletic looking. And he has the head I see on so many Asko kids. Very nice ear set and HUGE eyes. Very good color. 

How is he doing in training?


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

wow...where does time go???? I love both thepics!!! the first one is nice positioning and he looks so happy in the second one!!! i love his look!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Longcoat blanketback.. handsome!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hard to belive he is a year old already!!!!!!!! Such a great expression! Nice balanced looking boy....HAPPY Dog for sure

Lee


----------

